
How to Fix Everything That's Wrong with the Internet - Reedx
https://www.hackernoon.com/what-is-wrong-with-the-internet-and-how-to-fix-it-c67w32no
======
johncoltrane
Step 1: reach agreement with all interested parties about what's wrong with
the Internet.

